# PokéIncest?



## Sapphiron (Mar 15, 2009)

*PokéIncest?*

Sounds strange as hell, but from what I know, it can actually happen.

I could've sworn that when I was breeding Hippopotas, I had a son mate with its mother. Also, there's a more sure case where I bred a female Absol with its father back in Generation III.

So, have you ever had a father breed with his daughter or a mother breed with her son and succeeded?


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

Well, that would imply that Pokémon have sex to reproduce, which we're not entirely sure of yet anyway.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

Every creature needs to have sex to reproduce, the question is more if they lay eggs or not, but since they hatch from eggs you can assume they do.

My best guess would be that Pokémon aren't affected by the usual effects of inbreeding, most likely due a different built inner system then the animals we know of today.


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

The thing about pokemon is that, in the games, none of them are born with any genetic defects or disorders. They don't really have any DNA, they don't have chromosomes and they don't share disadvantageous genes. All they share is:

Stats (IVs)
Moves

(at least if I remember correctly from GSC, not sure about later gens)

One way that inbreeding might negatively affect a pokemon is if the mother and son (just using your example combination) both have poor IVs. If the son breeds with the mother, their offspring won't have all that great stats either because there are no new genes coming in to the family line that might improve the stats.

Just in the same way as in real life, if a mother bred with a son, the offspring would most likely be ok except some of the offspring might inherit disadvantageous recessive genes that both the son and mother carry because there aren't any new genes from outside the family that might replace or prevent the expression of these bad genes.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

I think I heard some guy bred a Azumarill with its grandmother. Other than that, I haven't tried it. I always breed with Ditto anyway(that sounds wrong...)


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

I got my Shiny Lucario by breeding my best Lucario with his mother. And if family lines were recorded in the game, I'm sure more than half my Pokemon would be related.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

I always breed Pokémon with their sisters, brothers and mothers :)

best way to pass on IVs.


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*



Male Gardevoir said:


> Every creature needs to have sex to reproduce


No, they don't.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

I'm pretty sure that the G/S/C games had something set up to prevent this from happening; Pokémon _would not_ breed with their own mother/father, at least.  I'm guessing it had something to do with how the IVs were set up, since they worked differently back then.

Looks like yet another thing they took out in R/S/E for no good reason (and unlike day/night they forgot to go back and fix it later...)


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*



El Garbanzo said:


> Looks like yet another thing they took out in R/S/E for no good reason (and unlike day/night they forgot to go back and fix it later...)


...Why? It makes IV breeding easier (I am currently breeding a Horsea and her son due to both having a x/31/x/31/31/31 IV spread), and nothing stops it from happening in RL species


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

I have my Pokemon do it that way all the time.


----------



## Erif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

It's a game, gaise. D=


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*



> and nothing stops it from happening in RL species


There's nothing specifically _stopping_ it from happening, but... most real-life species don't inbreed anyway if they can avoid it.
The only times it really happens are in extreme circumstances (like when a species is near extinction), when it's not a very close relation to begin with (like cousins, instead of something like mother/son or brother/sister), or when two members of a species don't even _know_ they're related because they've been separated for so long.

Of course, breeding in-game is _extremely_ simplified compared to the real thing--there's only two possibilities: "will breed eventually" and "won't breed ever."  Instead of involving millions of different factors, most of which nobody really understands to begin with.

So the only way to represent species not wanting to inbreed if they can possibly avoid it (without overcomplicating the games' breeding system) is to have close relatives set to "won't breed ever."


----------



## Thorne (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*



Departure Song said:


> No, they don't.








lots of creatures, then.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: PokéIncest?*

I used to breed eevees (I easily have over 10 PC boxes full of female ones), what you'd do is find the ones with better IV's than the one in the daycare, and then they become the new lucky one who gets to have.. pokemon. ,xD.

You found their IV's by: Hatch eggs > save game > force-feed rare candies until level 100 > record IV's and then reset game.

So yeah..
1. It's both disturbing and somewhat natural.
2. PokeIncestFTW. (stat-wise)
3. If you need a disfigured, (surprisingly fertile), grotesquely misproportioned eevee, let me know.


----------

